# طريقة صناعة الغراء الياباني او الغراء النباتي



## chem1982 (27 أبريل 2012)

يضاف الي 20 جزء بالوزن من النشا كمية مناسبة من الماء ثم يضاف 23 جزء بالوزن كلوريد كالسيوم تدريجيا مع التقليب البسيط والمستمر لمدة ساعتين ثم يضاف 0.2 جزء بالوزن بوراكس لزيادة لزوجة المحلول وهذا النوع من المحلول عادة يستخدم في كمادة في طباعة اوراق الحائط 

لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## deler22 (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك ، الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## ahmed sameri (27 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ​


----------

